# Underneath my name



## EddieNM (Jan 27, 2015)

Underneath my name it shows "SX60 HS" What is it and can I change it?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 27, 2015)

You upgrade as you post more posts


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 27, 2015)

EddieNM said:


> Underneath my name it shows "SX60 HS" What is it and can I change it?



Go out and buy a Canon 1DX and send the camera to the owner of this site. They will be glad to update your label. 

No, I can't back that up. It is just an indicator of how many posts you have made. The more posts you make will make this change.


----------



## EddieNM (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> EddieNM said:
> 
> 
> > Underneath my name it shows "SX60 HS" What is it and can I change it?
> ...


 
Or Send in a 50mm f/0.7 IS like I did  

An alternative might be reading the site information area. Its a bit obscure, and should be at the top.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?board=8.0


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 27, 2015)

I sent in a carny who eats chicken heads.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 27, 2015)

I want my 1DX back!!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 27, 2015)

This thread made my day! ;D ;D ;D
(ok, so I am easily satisfied)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 27, 2015)

In fact, I was hoping to win a 1DX for free, when I hit the 1000 posts mark. ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> In fact, I was hoping to win a 1DX for free, when I hit the 1000 posts mark. ;D


It's in the mail. It's how I have obtained all of my gear.


----------

